# Introducing the amazing Cosmo (via Prism Golden Retrievers)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, adorable little guy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you for your post! This is just how it should go for everyone. We seldom get post expressing the good stuff so totally enjoyed the adventures with Cosmos. He is so precious and growing up so quickly. Continue to enjoy!!


----------



## krist124 (Apr 19, 2019)

congratulations!!! how cute!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's adorable. We need lots more breeders like Robin.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats, what a adorable little guy!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Aww, how sweet! 
Thank you... for all the kind words, and for the wonderful life you will give Cosmo.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a cutie! So glad you've had a great experience.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Congratulations on Cosmo! It sounds like he's made the first few months pretty manageable for you, which is great. Having a breeder you trust completely makes this process so much easier. It's also cool to see one of Prism's puppies. He's adorable. 

Please keep updating as he works on his CGC.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's lovely, plus I have a great affection for dogs called Cosmo!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Cosmo...he is an adorable fellow. I look forward to hearing from you as he gets older and turns into a fabulous adult boy! Enjoy the puppy time..it goes fast.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!! He is adorable  Thank you for sharing your story. I am also part of the dogs called Cosmo fan club. My heart dog was named Cosmo :--heart:



swishywagga said:


> I have a great affection for dogs called Cosmo!


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you, everyone! My sister actually suggested the name, and we fell in love with it. So nice to hear about other Cosmos! We feel so lucky to have him.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Cosmo is so precious. He sounds like such a happy guy! 

Just out of curiosity, who are his parents? I have a dog who was sired by Prism's Edward, so our pups may be related. 

Robin was also very helpful in my search for a puppy and I never would have my sweet Ned without her! I'm very grateful for the work she has put into this breed and her willingness to share her knowledge. 

Give Cosmo a belly rub for me!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

robertsonse11 said:


> Cosmo is so precious. He sounds like such a happy guy!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, who are his parents? I have a dog who was sired by Prism's Edward, so our pups may be related.
> 
> ...


All the Prism dogs are somewhat related- but (if I remember right) yours came out of a Snobird bitch? Edward is old now, still siring litters but this year we stop that too.. I'm generations past his agemates now. But Cosmo's granddam is Edward's 
niece.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> All the Prism dogs are somewhat related- but (if I remember right) yours came out of a Snobird bitch? Edward is old now, still siring litters but this year we stop that too.. I'm generations past his agemates now. But Cosmo's granddam is Edward's
> niece.


Ned's dam is Aspenleaf's Sage.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ran together in my head- two different litters @ same time both sired by Edward. Same relationship though to Cosmo!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Congrats on Cosmos such a sweet boy. Thank you for taking the time to write about your experience. I’m a firm believer in passing good info on. Cosmo’s very lucky to have a caring owner. 
Lincoln and Bear say hi!


----------



## sangeethab (Jun 18, 2019)

It was really nice to read your post. I am looking for a quality breeder and wish to be in your shoes some day soon. If anyone here knows of someone excellent near Portland, OR area, please do kindly pass on the information (I am looking for a puppy to be an active family dog with the best health deemed possible).


----------



## sangeethab (Jun 18, 2019)

I just quickly realized if I unintentionally overstepped the purpose of your post. Please accept my apologies. Very hearty congratulations on your adorable puppy. I saw your pictures of Cosmos and felt that he looked so perfect in every sense that I put out my quest request...I am in the difficult phase of the search and being new to the whole experience and wanting to do it right, I was hoping to have an experience similar to yours, hence the comment


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

sangeethab said:


> I just quickly realized if I unintentionally overstepped the purpose of your post. Please accept my apologies. Very hearty congratulations on your adorable puppy. I saw your pictures of Cosmos and felt that he looked so perfect in every sense that I put out my quest request...I am in the difficult phase of the search and being new to the whole experience and wanting to do it right, I was hoping to have an experience similar to yours, hence the comment


The post had a very flexible and open-ended purpose and was mostly just to wax poetic about my beloved baby and how great the experience can be. Bringing home a member of the family is a huge deal. I had wanted a dog for a decade but wasn't in the right spot to get one until just this year, so I really wanted to make sure that things went well. Despite all my apprehension going into things (and maybe because of it?), we've just had a great experience. Our parents went from wondering how we would fit a dog into our lives to wondering if it's possible to go overboard with a dog (our answer is a firm "no!"). Anyway, sorry for the meander, but I really wish you the best of luck! No hint of stepped-on toes here--this thread could have somehow veered any direction or in no direction and I'd have been fine with it. I'd bet people would give recommendations if you started up a thread!


----------



## sangeethab (Jun 18, 2019)

You are right. I did receive some recommendations. I hope to find our perfect one soon. Wish you wonderful years ahead with Cosmos! 

Thanks so much for the private message Prism Goldens! I tried but cannot respond back over pm as I am new to the forum. 
I am going to reach out to them and I found as per google, Linda is with Clackamas Kennel. Much appreciated again.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nope that's not Linda Bell- it came to me just now! Sorrento Goldens. Also in Sherwood. I think Clackamas is their local Kennel Club.


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

Cosmo is now a full-on adolescent, which brings both joys and challenges. He is really fun and is able to join for some short, flat hikes, which we love!! He also has seemingly endless reserves and is very intuitive at knowing what new behavior will be undesirable and get a reaction from us  Any creative tips for stopping jumping would be appreciated (we’ve employed the standard techniques, which haven’t been that successful, yet). 

The CGC class we enrolled in was canceled, so we put him in another class in the meantime. We are now in a CGC class at another faculty, which we are really grateful for, as first time dog guardians. Cosmo is extremely well behaved at home, but is very distractable around other dogs and humans, so the class setting is helpful. The class also has a bit of a competitive vibe, which both irks me and also motivates me to do a ton of practice at home, so there’s good and bad to it! One man has a doodle who is his emotional support dog (the man has disabilities), and his dog is incredibly impressive. His attempts to distract and challenge his dog only result in Cosmo being distracted, while his dog maintains a perfect stay 

Our current plan is to be in a class at all times for the foreseeable future. Cosmo is stubborn and flaky at times but loves learning when he is in the mood. The other night, after we took him for some off leash walking and fetch at a somewhat hidden gem of a park in the city, he was still craving attention. He loves shaping techniques, so I attempted to teach him to pick up a toy, with the eventual goal that he put it away in his basket. So far, I’ve only taught him to lick the toy (oops....), but it was fun!

We had a pet photographer come a few weeks ago to get some shots of him and our kitties, which we are eagerly anticipating. In another sign of how much this dog has changed our lives, we are gearing up to shop for a home in the suburbs so he can have a spacious yard. We didn’t see that one coming, as we have loved our city lives. But we find ourselves going out to restaurants less, because Cosmo can’t join us, and we love spending time with him. 

He’s 8 months tomorrow. Time sure flies.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would love to see some pictures of Cosmo now. They do totally change your life!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

kikopup has some useful youtube videos. Basically you teach & reward when all 4 ft are on the ground but this will require good timing so practice  I'm a little on the short side and usually shape a sit when pups are small, only have to show a Prism golden once to get this behavior! But as a teenager you may have to really work simply teaching a sit. Then you can reward ANYTIME you get a sit. These guys are so smart, they figure out quickly what behavior gets noticed and which ones do not. Both my dogs come sit in front of me just because I'm standing there... but you must tell them what a good dog they are being for the correct behavior.
I have a Prism pup too and she leaps all over the place around me but never jumps on me. She comes and sits in front of me to get attention. When guest come you can put a leash on and ask for a sit before opening the door, just pump goodies or kibble to encourage them to stay sitting.

I agree photos please!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm happy to read this because I'm on the list to get a new puppy from Robin/Prism. She's been very helpful so far and I know I'm going to need to practice patience. I told her I need a little time to grieve Luke. I wanted to reach through the screen to hug sweet Cosmo. What a handsome boy.

Looking forward to more photos! Luke was not a jumper, but there was a Golden he was friends with at Kiawah (Daisy) and she could jump up and lick my nose before I even knew what had happened. ?


----------



## Pat Totagrande (Oct 10, 2019)

Can you let me know what Robins contact info is please?


----------



## Pat Totagrande (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi,
Your pup is beautiful.. Can you let me know what Robin's contact info is please?


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m terrible at taking pictures lately, so a lot of these are courtesy of our dog walker! He's not in his full glory because he has a shaved leg and stomach due to ultrasound/endoscopy for suspected foreign object ingestion after his eating habits were wonky (luckily nothing found). 

Those are great tips for the jumping. To be honest, I’m sure most of the problem comes from a failure of regularity on our part. We do tons of walks in the city, where (not shockingly), Cosmo is very popular. I know that every time we fail to catch him before he jumps on a stranger (who loves the jumping) before it starts, we are setting ourselves back. My fiancé joked about putting a sign around his neck saying “don’t pet me if I jump.” Our latest tactic has been to respond to requests to pet him by telling the stranger yes, but only after he sits down, which has been helpful so far. He knows not to jump on us. You can see him exhibiting impulse control when he wants to jump SO BADLY. Our issue has been with strangers.

It's amazing the range of reactions he gets. Usually, it's comments on how gorgeous he is. Sometimes, it's also surprise that goldens can be his color (yep, he's gold....), questions over whether he's a mix because he's not super lanky like the other goldens in the neighborhood (nope, just golden. yep, I'm sure. nope, positive he's not Chow), or even inquiries as to whether he's a miniature (nope. he's 63 lbs). 

We adore Robin. It’s hard to express how much we trust and respect her. She is generous, knowledgeable, kind, and many other good adjectives. I have a feeling Cosmo will get a sibling once he’s grown up, and I’m hoping he or she will also be a Prism golden. Her contact info should be on her website if you google Prism (would send it via private message but haven't made enough posts, I think)!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hiya handsome boy! 
OK ya'll I'm getting embarrassed...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Hiya handsome boy!
> OK ya'll I'm getting embarrassed...


You should feel nothing but proud.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Be still my heart!


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

He is really lovely! It sounds like a great puppy has been placed with wonderful owners. It is such a blessing to have a good breeder that can guide you through the process of getting a puppy that fits your family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! and let me add, all these puppy pictures are just too adorable, each one melts my heart...


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats and have fun with your new addition!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

He's adorable. I have a 6-month-old Malagold and your experience with Robin sounds very similar to my experience with Connie and Jessica from Malagold. Having a breeder who truly cares about you and helping you every step of the way makes a world of difference. I have reached out multiple times to Jessica for questions about behavior, diet, vaccines, etc and she has been great. During my search for a golden pup, I came to our forum for help in finding the best breeder and had so many questions about reading pedigrees, health, etc and Robin also helped me. I too was impressed with her desire to help me and her knowledge and passion for these special beings. Keep your pics coming. Cosmo is an adorable little boy.


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

About 6 weeks ago, we had a professional photographer come out to the house. We have a 15-year old kitty with kidney disease, so we were mainly motivated by getting some photos of her. But, not shockingly, Cosmo was the most cooperative of our pets. My fiance's dad is a big fan of Tollers and was gently urging us to get a Toller, so we got him a "Nothing But Goldens" calendar for Christmas last year to encourage him to switch his allegiance. This year, we are going to make him a "Nothing But Cosmo" calendar 

These are taken from thumbnails, so the quality isn't great (touched up photos to come, with the leashes removed), but we are obsessed with this beautiful boy!! We are obviously incredibly partial, but he is just the most gorgeous thing in the world to us. He's just a smidge over 7 months old in these. Also including some kitty pictures for feline fans.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cosmo is gorgeous. I'm sorry about your kitty. Both kitties look very sweet. I looked at Tollers at one time because a friend who owned one was encouraging me to get one. They're nice dogs, but the Golden personality/look drew me in.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Kathi Ondus (Jul 11, 2019)

Congratulations, handsome boy!


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations, you've got a wonderful golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of Cosmo and your kitties. 
Cosmo is beautiful......


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here is sweet Cosmo today- winning Best in Sweepstakes at the PVGRC specialty show!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, congratulations to Cosmo, elisterine, and Robin. He is gorgeous. I love that face. It looks like he could be very expressive with it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! He's so beautiful!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh My!! What a beautiful golden and it sounds like he has a wonderful home. Congratulations to all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> View attachment 870580
> 
> Here is sweet Cosmo today- winning Best in Sweepstakes at the PVGRC specialty show!


Handsome boy, Congratulations!


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

elisterine said:


> Cosmo is now a full-on adolescent, which brings both joys and challenges. He is really fun and is able to join for some short, flat hikes, which we love!! He also has seemingly endless reserves and is very intuitive at knowing what new behavior will be undesirable and get a reaction from us  Any creative tips for stopping jumping would be appreciated (we’ve employed the standard techniques, which haven’t been that successful, yet).
> 
> The CGC class we enrolled in was canceled, so we put him in another class in the meantime. We are now in a CGC class at another faculty, which we are really grateful for, as first time dog guardians. Cosmo is extremely well behaved at home, but is very distractable around other dogs and humans, so the class setting is helpful. The class also has a bit of a competitive vibe, which both irks me and also motivates me to do a ton of practice at home, so there’s good and bad to it! One man has a doodle who is his emotional support dog (the man has disabilities), and his dog is incredibly impressive. His attempts to distract and challenge his dog only result in Cosmo being distracted, while his dog maintains a perfect stay
> 
> ...


How is Cosmo with the jumping you were trying to correct? What did you learn that worked best? My pup is 7 months and that is what I am consistently working on with her.


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

We basically had nothing to do with it! All breeding and the excellent handling he had.

We are finally making progress on the jumping by administering corrections when he does it, as we learned in a class. Positive reinforcement for keeping feet on the ground just didn’t get us there. We also have complications—like the fact that we have a dog walker that I don’t expect to engage in training exercises with him.

He is doing well overall and we love him to bits.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is wonderful, congrats! He's such a handsome fella, love that face.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations, your boy is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------

